
Breakthrough discovery in astronomy press conference [video] - matco11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr20f19czeE
======
lelf
The image
[https://www.nsf.gov/news/special_reports/blackholes/download...](https://www.nsf.gov/news/special_reports/blackholes/downloads/A-Consensus.jpg)

------
teilo
First picture of a black hole from the EHT. No decent picture released yet.
Just what's on the projection screen at the press conference.

[https://imgur.com/qub7OVD](https://imgur.com/qub7OVD)
[https://imgur.com/atwFELN](https://imgur.com/atwFELN)

------
teilo
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/10/science/event...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/10/science/event-
horizon-black-hole-images.html)

Scroll down to see the released image.

~~~
ycombonator
I thought last year they were working on getting the picture of Sagittarius A.
Not sure why they changed the plan.

------
melling
Einstein‘s Shadow?

[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/einstein-shadow-
explores...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/einstein-shadow-explores-
what-it-takes-snap-black-hole-picture)

------
aasasd
Duplicate of the post from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19624226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19624226)

